# Medical Screen for residence visa



## ADmove (Sep 22, 2008)

To obtain residence visa, what does the medical screening include:


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

A blood test - checking for HIV and Hep B and a chest xray checks for TB


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> A blood test - checking for HIV and Hep B and a chest xray checks for TB


I had a medical a couple of weeks ago and that was for a blood test only


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe it depends on whether you are working in freezone also.

I didnt think I needed one, but when at hospital ( in Sharjah)- i was taken to have both blood and xray done.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I did both as well! Quick and nearly painless (hate needles!)!


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I believe it depends on whether you are working in freezone also.
> 
> I didnt think I needed one, but when at hospital ( in Sharjah)- i was taken to have both blood and xray done.


Now I'm wondering why I only had a blood test..... My husband kept winding me up saying I would have to do a stool test - but I knew this wasn't the case. Now I wonder why I didn't have a chest xray?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It might just be some confusion at the hospital. When I went for mine, some people had had to come back as they had only done part of the test before. I'm sure if there is a problem, they will let you know soon enough - an x-ray is very quick!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In Dubai, Western expats only require a chest x-ray if they are working in a free zone (or their employer is registered in one). Otherwise it is just a blood test.


-


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> In Dubai, Western expats only require a chest x-ray if they are working in a free zone (or their employer is registered in one). Otherwise it is just a blood test.
> 
> 
> -


Husband had xray [ not working in free zone], I am not working, so not sure?


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Elphaba, my employer is in Dubai Internet City and I'm a western expat. Are you 100% sure that in this case I won't need to have a blood test? I hate needles LOL so please confirm! Thanks 



Elphaba said:


> In Dubai, Western expats only require a chest x-ray if they are working in a free zone (or their employer is registered in one). Otherwise it is just a blood test.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Hi Elphaba, my employer is in Dubai Internet City and I'm a western expat. Are you 100% sure that in this case I won't need to have a blood test? I hate needles LOL so please confirm! Thanks


That's where I work so you will need a blood test.

I think it's a good idea though, offers an extra level of protection to the entire community from some quite serious infections - worth the needle deffo!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Everybody requires a blood test. It is only the chest x-ray that isn't 100% required


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Hi Elphaba, my employer is in Dubai Internet City and I'm a western expat. Are you 100% sure that in this case I won't need to have a blood test? I hate needles LOL so please confirm! Thanks


Join the club but unfortunately you will need a blood test! I can't stand needles either and feel really sick whenever I know I have to have a test! I advise that you just look away - that's what I did anyway!

Do they use butterfly needles here (for children typically)? If they have, just ask them to use that - I did a blood test in the UK and the nurse used the butterfly needle - didn't feel a thing!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mardigras said:


> Husband had xray [ not working in free zone], I am not working, so not sure?



Please read my post again. I said that if the employer is based (i.e. registered) in a freezone a chest x-ray is also required. 

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Hi Elphaba, my employer is in Dubai Internet City and I'm a western expat. Are you 100% sure that in this case I won't need to have a blood test? I hate needles LOL so please confirm! Thanks


Please read my post again. I clearly said the chest x-rays are for people working in freezones (or their employer is registered in one), *or* you have just a blood test. Everyone has to have a blood test.


-


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm from US and I had both. Took about 30 mins total time.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Hi Elphaba, my employer is in Dubai Internet City and I'm a western expat. Are you 100% sure that in this case I won't need to have a blood test? I hate needles LOL so please confirm! Thanks


Just to confirm what Elphaba has already said, if you work in DIC (Dubai Internet City) you have to go through a blood test AND a chest X-Ray. All very painless.

I went through mine today.

...Doctor said I was brave, but not a lolly in sight


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just to confirmwhat Elphaba has already said, if you work in DIC (Dubai Internet City) you have to go through a blood test AND a chest X-Ray. All very painless.
> 
> I went through mine today.
> 
> ...Doctor said I was brave, but not a lolly in sight


Ain't you a little bit too big to be getting free lollies! Thought you might still be full after that 'jumbo' popcorn! Feeling a little worse for wear myself!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Crazymazy, which hospital did you go to?



crazymazy1980 said:


> Just to confirmwhat Elphaba has already said, if you work in DIC (Dubai Internet City) you have to go through a blood test AND a chest X-Ray. All very painless.
> 
> I went through mine today.
> 
> ...Doctor said I was brave, but not a lolly in sight


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Crazymazy, which hospital did you go to?


Safa Park Medical Centre


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mrman said:


> I'm from US and I had both. Took about 30 mins total time.


We obviously didnt go to the same hospital...lol
Mine took much longer, and I even had the benefit of using the ladies only lines !!


----------

